# Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 vs. H60



## truka1985 (20. Juni 2011)

Hi

Da ich im Moment noch einen Boxed-Kühler auf meinem i7 920 habe und mir etwas besseres kaufen köchte bin ich auf den 
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 und auf den Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H60
gestoßen.

Lohnt sich da direkt den H60 zu nehmen ? Was mich auch sehr interessieren würde ist wie lang die Verbindungen zwichen dem Kühler und dem "Radiator" bei beiden Modellen sind. Auf den Bildern bei Caseking z.B. sieht das doch alles recht kurz aus...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## axxo (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn eine der beiden dann die H60, ist die neuere Version gefertigt von einem anderen Hersteller(H50 ist noch von Asetek), die H60 kommt in einigen Tests teilweise sogar besser als die H70weg(in Teilbereichen/nicht gesamtbewertung).


----------



## truka1985 (20. Juni 2011)

Danke euch beiden !

Sry hab den Sammelthread nicht bemerkt :/ werde da nachgucken


----------

